# employment verification problem



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi friends

An employment verification (sub – 189) came from Australian immigration to my company office via mail but authority not yet replied. I tried to convince the authority but no positive response from them. Anyone here who faced such problem. 

Kindly let me know what I should do in this situation. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

kaiserbd07 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> An employment verification (sub – 189) came from Australian immigration to my company office via mail but authority not yet replied. I tried to convince the authority but no positive response from them. Anyone here who faced such problem.
> 
> ...


When did u apply for visa and when did CO contact u? In how many days ur employer received email verification after CO contact?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

kaiserbd07 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> An employment verification (sub – 189) came from Australian immigration to my company office via mail but authority not yet replied. I tried to convince the authority but no positive response from them. Anyone here who faced such problem.
> 
> ...


you mean your HR is not replying to the verification mail?


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

Applied 23rd May 2017 
My employer received mail around 4 months.
Recently CO contacted for Police clearance certificate again and my 2 year's son health. 

Thanks.


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

nyk.smit91 said:


> When did u apply for visa and when did CO contact u? In how many days ur employer received email verification after CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Applied 23rd May 2017
My employer received mail around 4 months.
Recently CO contacted for Police clearance certificate again and my 2 year's son health.

Thanks.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Did ur employer send reply to CO?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

lowkeylegend said:


> you mean your HR is not replying to the verification mail?


Yes, lots of mental pressure.


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Did ur employer send reply to CO?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No dear, he says he can not.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

But why? Why he cannot?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

me also not understand, now what is way ?


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

Is ur employer sole proprietor? Or u have HR department in ur company? Is it a big company or small?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
..


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Is ur employer sole proprietor? Or u have HR department in ur company? Is it a big company or small?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It is big company and have HR department. thanks.


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

kaiserbd07 said:


> It is big company and have HR department. thanks.


Generally these things do not happen in big companies. Request ur employer. Good luck.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

lowkeylegend said:


> you mean your HR is not replying to the verification mail?


Yes they are not reply.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Escalate the issue to higher management. It may help...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Why dont you send a mail to your HR informing that you have applied for Visa 189 and as a procedure there may be employment verification and HR may be asked certain information of mine

Let them reply over email that they will not share any such information 

You can attach that email and can describe your case fo CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91 (Oct 4, 2016)

kaiserbd07 said:


> It is big company and have HR department. thanks.


Who told u about email from CO? Did ur employer tell u about the same?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

nyk.smit91 said:


> Who told u about email from CO? Did ur employer tell u about the same?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


get the information one of my officer who saw the mail.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Why dont you send a mail to your HR informing that you have applied for Visa 189 and as a procedure there may be employment verification and HR may be asked certain information of mine
> 
> Let them reply over email that they will not share any such information
> 
> ...


Try this also....good suggestion

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi
I am facing same issue. My hr department is not replying to verification email. I tried to convince them but have no mercy...

Anybody can help me to sort out this issue..

Thanks

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

kaiserbd07 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> An employment verification (sub – 189) came from Australian immigration to my company office via mail but authority not yet replied. I tried to convince the authority but no positive response from them. Anyone here who faced such problem.
> 
> ...


Hi sir..

Whats the latest update on ur case.??
I am facing same issue. My employer got email on jan19 2018. But not replied yet.

Its a great trouble....
If anyone have solution. Pls help


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I feel sorry for people who are unable to convince HR/management to verify your employment as it happens in some companies who have strict/stubborn management. First, you should have informed them in writing about the purpose of reference letter that you need reference letter and you are applying for immigration. Secondly, email your HR/management that you are in the process of immigration and you might receive an employment verification. You require these two emails as correspondence evidence which can be utilize when you are served Natural Justice Letter(NJL) so atleast you have something to defend.


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

Dear Yousuf Khan, 
Many thanks for your suggestion. My employer confirmed that he never reply the verification mail. In this regards, I called visa information center and they advised me to send one letter to CO about your present circumstance with details. I am working with this company till date, do I need to send mail as proof as per you suggestion for future proof ? 

I have not received any NJL from CO, in this situation can upload the cover letter and supportive documents to my imim account. 

stay well.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

kaiserbd07 said:


> Dear Yousuf Khan,
> Many thanks for your suggestion. My employer confirmed that he never reply the verification mail. In this regards, I called visa information center and they advised me to send one letter to CO about your present circumstance with details. I am working with this company till date, do I need to send mail as proof as per you suggestion for future proof ?
> 
> I have not received any NJL from CO, in this situation can upload the cover letter and supportive documents to my imim account.
> ...


-
Hi again,

Does your manager confirmed verbally or you have written evidence. If you don't have in written, then request your manager to inform you email about reason of not confirming(for e.g. policy issue). This will save you in case you receive NJL. Moreover, act as per guidelines of visa center and send email to your CO mentioning him possible reason of non-confirmation of employment by your management & yes you can provide email from your company manager to your CO so he will consider genuineness of case.


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

Today i visited my head office. Hr department got 7 emails to confirm the employement verification. 7 emails from 19jan to 2feb. 2nd feb with 2 emails asking that still i am waiting for ur response.
As i am a govt employee.. they are just forwarding the letters. Nobody is taking responsibility to reply to email. Every one is asking i will send email if my senior confirm me to reply this.

After 2nd feb 18.. no email from high commission. 
Anyone can predict. What will be next now. Is this have negative impact on my visa???

The employer letter attached has also email id of my manager. But he hasnt got any call or email for any verification.

What should i do now??

Pls suggest

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rjslehal said:


> Today i visited my head office. Hr department got 7 emails to confirm the employement verification. 7 emails from 19jan to 2feb. 2nd feb with 2 emails asking that still i am waiting for ur response.
> As i am a govt employee.. they are just forwarding the letters. Nobody is taking responsibility to reply to email. Every one is asking i will send email if my senior confirm me to reply this.
> 
> After 2nd feb 18.. no email from high commission.
> ...


I'm not an agent, so can't give professional advice, but in your situation I would follow the advice given above to gain a written paper trail of what is happening. I would ask them by mail why they will not reply, have them mail me back. Also I would specifically tell them that I authorise them to communicate with the high commission on this matter, so they can't use data protection as an excuse.


----------



## kaiserbd07 (Feb 10, 2018)

FFacs said:


> I'm not an agent, so can't give professional advice, but in your situation I would follow the advice given above to gain a written paper trail of what is happening. I would ask them by mail why they will not reply, have them mail me back. Also I would specifically tell them that I authorise them to communicate with the high commission on this matter, so they can't use data protection as an excuse.


Dear 
Many thanks for your advise. 
I tried all the way but as a government organization I can not go for fight with them as I have been working with good salary.

Meanwhile I have sent a mail with describing my situation to my CO with some supportive documents. also request to verify by another possible ways. 

with regards


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kaiserbd07 said:


> Dear
> Many thanks for your advise.
> I tried all the way but as a government organization I can not go for fight with them as I have been working with good salary.
> 
> ...


Good luck, and a tip: don't start a message with the word "dear" only. It sounds odd. You might as well start it with "sweetie" "schnookums" or "angelface".


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

After all... My employer replied for employement verification email.

But after 68 days of 1st email. Hope it will help and i will get a update soon.

Everything is by God's grace. I am just hoping..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

kaiserbd07 said:


> lowkeylegend said:
> 
> 
> > you mean your HR is not replying to the verification mail?
> ...


Hey did you finally got your PR ...what happened please let me know it will help me in my case. I am in same situation now..my HR is not responding and they are saying they will not.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

yousufkhan said:


> kaiserbd07 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Yousuf Khan,
> ...


Can an email confirmation from HR side can support in case of probable NJL??
Like if they mention "We cannot confirm to the employment verification email because of company policy." Can it work ??


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

rjslehal said:


> After all... My employer replied for employement verification email.
> 
> But after 68 days of 1st email. Hope it will help and i will get a update soon.
> 
> ...


Did you finally got the grant email after verification ??


----------

